# Penn. State Police



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Anyone else taking the Penn. State Police Exam this weekend in Hershey?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

You like chocolate?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Go on the factory tour.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Ahhh I'm more of a Gummy person.. Starburst..skittles..Sour gummy worms are my FAV!

So I'm guessing I'm the only one?!?!?

I'll let you all know how it went......


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I took the NYPD exam, but then again........I only had to go to Boston not NY.


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

stm4710";p="51905 said:


> I took the NYPD exam, but then again........I only had to go to Boston not NY.


Do yourself a favor and don't waste your time going through the process. NYPD is awful...unless you like taking home 300 bucks a week.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I have no real interest in the NYPD. It was just a free civil service test to do for practice. :rd:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

copchika,

Wondering how things went for you in PA? Meant to respond to this thread before you left and wish you luck, but I got tied up with work and a very sick child.

Hope everything went well.

kk


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

PA was great..Besides not knowing where the hell i was.. I enjoyed it. The test wasn't bad at all. It was a lot different than MA's. They had the typical common knowledge questions..About 75.. Then about 40 strongly agree to Strong disagree questions, and then a section about being late to high school, work, random questions.. No comprehension or math. There weren’t many people there at all about 50. I took it at Temple University. I should here back within the next month they said. I'll keep you guys informed. Thanks for the support.

One thing that kinda bugged me.. They actually wear there chin straps.. Like right under there lip. I was like WTF? It was kinda dumb looking. I know MSP wear it on top of their hats or underneath depending on the hat.. So I was a little bothered by this..LOL


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Did you do any site seeing while in Philly (and hopefully NOT in the Temple area!)? The next time you come back, check out South Street if you haven't already, and there is a lot to see/do in Center City.

Curious why you're testing for PSP...I would think that MSP would be more appealing to you (local factor).

At any rate, good luck in all your LE endeavors.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Well I'm not a Vet. So unless I run and join the marines i have a reall small shot of getting on in MA. i took the test before I started working for the dept. im at now and got a 90. So I know what my chances are. I was thinking I would try out a few other states and maybe come back as a lateral transfer. If not it's off to Basic training.
My ultimate goal is the MSP. I mean come on.. who can't get enough of the french and electric blues...LOL  

I didn't get to do much. Yeah the Temple area isnt the greatest. i was only there for a day. I'd like to go back soon though. I can honestly say everyone was so nice. I was talking to a guy who was nice enough to help me and I was like ya know if we were in MA... I would have gotten told to go F*&amp;^ myself six times by now..LOL


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i like PA, I have alot of friends all over the state(seems like alot of people from PA join the army) I thought about the PASP, plz keep us informed or just PM me. good luck. 

PS I am a vet and doubt my chances in MA. but we will see!


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

When you make it back to PA, a worthwhile stop for you might be at the FOP on Spring Garden Street in Philadelphia. They'll take care of you there.

If you decide to go the Marines, all I can say is EXCELLENT choice. My brother said although boot camp was intense, he loved every minute of it and loves being a Marine. Semper Fi!

Hey, who knows...get in with PSP and you may NOT want to leave. PA has a lot to offer and besides the normal BS you have in every big city in every state, it's a beautiful place to live. That's why I'll be leaving PA in a few years and will be moving to NC! :lol:  

Again, lots of luck to you, and if you want/need advice from anyone on the Philadelphia PD (as far as who to talk to at PSP), let me know and I'll give you the name of a forum of those that can give you some guidance.

kk


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

If Philadelphia PD would drop their residency requirement (need to be a city resident for a year prior to the exam) I would go down there in a heartbeat. I looked into some of the smaller PD's and it looks like if you get Act 120 certified there are plenty of LE jobs. It’s definitely something I'll be looking into in a few years if things in Mass. do not work out.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Irish,

Now would not be a good time for anyone to try to apply for a position in the PPD. The city is experiencing layoffs (and yes, that does include the PD), and although his Dishonor (Mayor Street) says patrol will not be affected, nobody believes anything he says.

As for the residency requirement, here is a petition that was just posted on Domelights, the Philly LEO site. Your support to help end this ridiculous requirement in Pittsburgh and Philadelphia would be greatly appreciated:

Support Police Officers In The State of Pennsylvania


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

At least MSP you only get 2 points instead of the usual Civil Circus bump to the top.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Alrighty....So I just got my letter back from PSP. I know I passed because they set up an Oral Exam for March 6th..but they didn't say what my actual score was....I'm assuming they do things like CT...after all the interviews then they inform you of your previous score plus added on points for your final score... Why can't mass be more like that....


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well thats good, good luck &amp; keep us informed! how was the rest?


----------

